# WOW is all I can say about Moby-Dick



## Industrial (Jul 22, 2008)

I always neglected to read the book, one because I all already knew so much about moby-dick and two its like 600 pages.

But I finally read it and wow this book blew me away, its not like any other book I've ever read as far as style.

It's really sublime actually.

I don't recommend it to anyone actually just because It's hard to get into, extremely long, and at some points tiresome.

But theres some genius shit in here, thoughts anyone??


----------



## JHB (Jul 23, 2008)

It's okay. Not my favorite, really...


----------



## Winterman (Jul 28, 2008)

I loved it, but at times it was a tough read.  I was surprised at how other cultures were appreciated and valued.  I did not expect that from an 1850's novel.  One of the best openings..."Call me Ishmael."  It was awhile ago when I read it, I enjoyed the sense of foreboding, and how detailed the author was describing the whaling culture.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 28, 2008)

Originally "Call me Fishmeal" but was changed by an alert editor


----------



## Industrial (Jul 28, 2008)

lin said:


> Originally "Call me Fishmeal" but was changed by an alert editor



haha.


----------

